# Past allocation dates and still no case officer (visa 189)



## emmalee83

Hello

I submitted my application for visa 189 on 1st April and current case officer allocation is with 8 weeks and I've still not heard anything?!

Is anyone experiencing the same issue? Or know if/how I can contact immi to check? I know it's still early days it's just the reassurance that someone has at least looked at it that I'm missing!

Many thanks


----------



## aus_82

Hi, 
I am facing the same problem. Applied on april 6, 2013, 2 months passed and still no allocation of CO.


----------



## emmalee83

aus_82 said:


> Hi,
> I am facing the same problem. Applied on april 6, 2013, 2 months passed and still no allocation of CO.


Hi aus_82

Have you called DIAC? I gave up waiting and got up early and called them last week..... Turns out I was allocated a case officer 6 weeks ago! I suppose they haven't contacted me as I front loaded everything?!?

Maybe give them a call and see?


----------



## aus_82

On what number did you call?
Or should I send them an email?


----------



## nrkrishna08

On what number did you call?

Thanks


----------

